# starting question



## kmac5 (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a 2002 King Quad 300 when I go to start it there is a hesitation in the starter like it engages hesitates and then will turn over not sure if it is the starter or the battery any ideas I keep it on a float charger and when it does start to turn over it seems ok???


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds like a weak battery. If the battery is over 2 years old, it's probably weak, they don't make them like they used to, and it seem like they have a 2-3 year limit alot of times. I change hundreds of them every year at work. If it's not the battery, the starter gears may be dirty, rusty , and hanging up. I'd start at the battery and go from there.


----------



## kmac5 (Nov 18, 2005)

thanks for the direction moto.....


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

My Dads Grizzly did the same thing this year, turned out to be a bad battery, Bad thing is it cost him $100. only one size fits..


----------

